# Access to the Old Shop Notes



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Something I learned today from another thread I started was that there is free access to the 95 volumes of Shop Notes online. But wait, if you hurry now (no need to hurry) you can download the complete collection to save for later reference for the low, low, price of $0. But hurry, this is a limited time deal. Get yours today.....

In all honesty this is a free download for any or all if you desire and is perfectly legit. Goto https://archive.org/details/ShopNotesMag and there you can view online or download if you wish. It's far easier if you have an Internet Downloader program that will allow you to que the downloads. I was able to que the 95 issues and the download manager queued 5 at a time until it was finished, about 15-20 minutes. Best deal I've seen all day. Most magazines want $99 for access/USB drives and there's some great content there. Maybe not exactly what you want but should be enough guidance to build your own version, maybe improved.

Anyway just a FYI in case you didn't know.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks Steve...


----------



## smitty10101 (Oct 15, 2004)

Steve---could you elaborate on the "Internet Downloaded" program? Maybe a name or a similar to reference?
I tried to download the individual Shopnote & got nowhere.

smitty


----------



## Biagio (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks Steve, I would never have heard about this, but for you. Busy downloading - I always liked the somewhat old-fashioned aspect of ShopNotes, which was not often available in this neck of the woods.
I hope some of the other respected erstwhile publications follow suit. How did you guys let American Woodworker die, anyway?


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Good find, Steve. I think they only put out about 40 more issues after that, so it's quite the collection.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks Steve great find.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Very cool find Steve. I bought a CD a few years ago, and it is great reading and LOTS of projects, plans, suggestions and ideas. An old friend gave me a number of old paper issues so I knew what I was getting. You'll want to put these up on a large monitor so you can see the full page. Get crackin' downloading ASAP, you're going to like it.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Thank you Steve


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks Steve


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks Steve,

Some good info to be found in here.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

A most excellent find...THANKS ! ! !


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

And, if you browse some, you should find a lot more issues, some dating back to the old days. Kinda fun to see some of the old ads. I have more than I will ever get around to reading.


----------



## Flipsaw (Mar 11, 2016)

Thanks so much Steve !!


----------



## Flipsaw (Mar 11, 2016)

There is a PDF file that has all the 95 files that you can just download as a zip file. 2.6 Gb total only took about 13 minutes on my connection.


----------



## HoweA (Jul 31, 2013)

Adding to the many thanks......great find....appreciate it...
hava a great day...


----------



## scoopydo (Sep 26, 2011)

*I've got the complete set.*

I bought the initial set when offered. They came in binders. I subscribed to the magazine until it died. I haven't looked at them in years. If someone wants to make an offer I'd be happy to entertain it.


----------



## Biagio (Mar 2, 2013)

Anybody know of anything similar?


----------



## SATovey (Feb 6, 2014)

smitty10101 said:


> Steve---could you elaborate on the "Internet Downloaded" program? Maybe a name or a similar to reference?
> I tried to download the individual Shopnote & got nowhere.
> 
> smitty


Click on the link and then scroll to the bottom of the page. There will be links to zip files on the left.


----------



## chika (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi, I have rest of the Shop Notes Magazine's and you are welcome to them but I'm not sure how to download them on to the site. I'm not very good with computers, I mean not good at all. If somebody can instruct me how to put them on the site I would gladly do it. Thanks in advance on instructions.


----------



## dhomestead1868 (Feb 4, 2012)

Anyone else notice that issue 93 is missing?


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

dhomestead1868 said:


> Anyone else notice that issue 93 is missing?


I can't say right now but when I posted this I had successfully downloaded all 95 (1-95).


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Strange it was there when I did the screen capture but here's the directlink. https://archive.org/stream/ShopNote...efore & After Shop Makeover#page/n18/mode/2up


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

And the mystery thickens.....


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

It's 85.9 mbs and it is listed. At least in Chrome.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

it's there...

.


----------



## HoweA (Jul 31, 2013)

yup, it's there just out of sequence......


----------



## HoweA (Jul 31, 2013)

128.pdf worked fine....thanks Charlie......


----------



## dhomestead1868 (Feb 4, 2012)

If I click on the #93, ie t takes me to #92. If I drop down to the V PDF that provides "all" the magazines, #93 is not listed. For some reason, I can not download the single .ZIP file (that probably contains all issues). Thanks all for the great resource!


----------



## dhomestead1868 (Feb 4, 2012)

*thx*

Steve - your link comes up as issue #92 for me. As you said, the mystery thickens! Thanks for your help.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

sreilly said:


> Something I learned today from another thread I started was that there is free access to the 95 volumes of Shop Notes online. But wait, if you hurry now (no need to hurry) you can download the complete collection to save for later reference for the low, low, price of $0. But hurry, this is a limited time deal. Get yours today.....
> 
> In all honesty this is a free download for any or all if you desire and is perfectly legit. Goto https://archive.org/details/ShopNotesMag and there you can view online or download if you wish. It's far easier if you have an Internet Downloader program that will allow you to que the downloads. I was able to que the 95 issues and the download manager queued 5 at a time until it was finished, about 15-20 minutes. Best deal I've seen all day. Most magazines want $99 for access/USB drives and there's some great content there. Maybe not exactly what you want but should be enough guidance to build your own version, maybe improved.
> 
> Anyway just a FYI in case you didn't know.



Thanks Steve,,,


----------



## panamint98 (Jan 1, 2010)

If you can't download # 93 send an PM to me and I can send it to you.
Scott
( PM Scott ) we do not post email addresses for your protection.


----------



## bfblack (May 2, 2012)

*Missing Issue 93*



dhomestead1868 said:


> Anyone else notice that issue 93 is missing?


After downloading and unzipping the files, it turns out that issue 93 is there.


----------



## swarfmaker (Aug 27, 2012)

Issue #93 is out of sequence between #86 and #87 under bullit 87


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks a lot, Steve for share this.
I downloaded the magazines but, it took several hours due to our slow internet service.
I checked the first issue and found that several pages are upside down but it doesn´t matter


----------



## chika (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi, fellas, I'm still trying to work out how to upload the Shop Notes from 95 too 138, and soon as I figured it out I will post them on site.


----------



## dhomestead1868 (Feb 4, 2012)

I was able to grab that version. Thanks Swarf, that's where it was for me.


----------



## dhomestead1868 (Feb 4, 2012)

Panamint-thanks for the offer but I was able to get it after finding it was out of order.


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

Which format are you downloading, PDF?


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

coxhaus said:


> Which format are you downloading, PDF?


If they have PDF with Text, those are searchable, but not all issues are available in that format. Note that some that are just called PDF are searchable too but some are just pictures of pages.


----------



## chika (Apr 11, 2015)

*Shop Notes*

Hi to all gentleman
I have finally Whitt some help from experts found the way to give you another half of the (Shop Notes magazines
I have found out that I can't post (URLs) because I don't have 10posts. So if anybody wants rest of the Shop Notes send me your PM and I will send you the link.
Chika


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi Charlie

Just go to any thread and say hello to 3 post and you will have 10 post.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

boogalee said:


> Hi Charlie
> 
> Just go to any thread and say hello to 3 post and you will have 10 post.


Or you could have the link onscreen and take a screen capture and post that picture by simply dragging it to the "Drag and Drop File Upload" below.


----------



## chika (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi Fellas
Here is the link for rest of the (Shop Notes) plus the bonus of 200 shop-tested Tips & Techniques magazine! 
I know it's small but if you open it in a new tab it will be ok. Enjoy!!


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

*suspect*


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Unfortunately the link doesn't resolve. Could you just type the link as you access the file in your reply or copy and paste then use the Insert Link icon (6th from the left) and resend the message?


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Well that wasn't very clear, copy the working link and *then* hit the Insert Link icon and paste the URL. Need some more coffee.........


----------



## mr happymoose (May 11, 2014)

I believe Chika still doesn't have enough posts to post links so here's the link he sent me. I've downloaded them with no problems or warnings.

https://www.filehosting.org/file/details/814732/Shop%20Notes-%20Magazines%2095-138.rar

Hope this helps


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

mr happymoose said:


> I believe Chika still doesn't have enough posts to post links so here's the link he sent me. I've downloaded them with no problems or warnings.
> 
> https://www.filehosting.org/file/details/814732/Shop%20Notes-%20Magazines%2095-138.rar
> 
> Hope this helps


That worked just fine. Thanks for the assist. The w wealth of info in those magazines that is still very useful today. Take the sliding table for table saws. That would cost me a grand from Saw Stop if I bought their model. I'm not a production shop so the one in issue 138 page 16 works just fine for me. I'll need to make a few adjustments but the overall plan will work just fine.

And thanks again to Chika for posting these.

-Steve


----------



## grizz305 (Nov 9, 2020)

boogalee said:


> Hi Charlie
> 
> Just go to any thread and say hello to 3 post and you will have 10 post.


hello


----------



## grizz305 (Nov 9, 2020)

sreilly said:


> That worked just fine. Thanks for the assist. The w wealth of info in those magazines that is still very useful today. Take the sliding table for table saws. That would cost me a grand from Saw Stop if I bought their model. I'm not a production shop so the one in issue 138 page 16 works just fine for me. I'll need to make a few adjustments but the overall plan will work just fine.
> 
> And thanks again to Chika for posting these.
> 
> -Steve


im lost


----------



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

I like Tom have the CD. A friend of mine passed away and I was given the CD. Have used it several times. A couple of weeks ago a friend called and asked if I wanted every print issue of Woodsmith and ShopNotes. I declined because I have the CD and many years of Woodsmith. 

Frank


----------



## Billybobb (May 16, 2020)

I give up...it started the download at least 6 times and failed...either too many using it or they found out the truth about me...


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Did you try the link in Steve's original post? It works for me.


----------



## GerryAttrick (Jan 14, 2015)

sreilly said:


> Something I learned today from another thread I started was that there is free access to the 95 volumes of Shop Notes online. But wait, if you hurry now (no need to hurry) you can download the complete collection to save for later reference for the low, low, price of $0. But hurry, this is a limited time deal. Get yours today.....
> 
> In all honesty this is a free download for any or all if you desire and is perfectly legit. Goto ShopNotes 1992-2007 : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive and there you can view online or download if you wish. It's far easier if you have an Internet Downloader program that will allow you to que the downloads. I was able to que the 95 issues and the download manager queued 5 at a time until it was finished, about 15-20 minutes. Best deal I've seen all day. Most magazines want $99 for access/USB drives and there's some great content there. Maybe not exactly what you want but should be enough guidance to build your own version, maybe improved.
> 
> Anyway just a FYI in case you didn't know.


Hi Steve,

I cant seem to find the link in your post. Has it been removed?

Alan


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

The link is in the first sentence of the second paragraph. Works for me when I click on it.


----------



## Billybobb (May 16, 2020)

Finally 3 hours and 15 minutes...something else must have been hogging the spectrum...multiple restarts too. The storm may be affecting users as well. But it is now downloaded...


----------



## Billybobb (May 16, 2020)

What a treasure trove...thank you Steve...


----------



## GerryAttrick (Jan 14, 2015)

MT Stringer said:


> The link is in the first sentence of the second paragraph. Works for me when I click on it.


Doh...did not notice it was a link as it was same colour as the rest of the text. I was looking for a link at the end of the post.

Downloading now.

Should have gone to Specsavers


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

sreilly said:


> Something I learned today from another thread I started was that there is free access to the 95 volumes of Shop Notes online. But wait, if you hurry now (no need to hurry) you can download the complete collection to save for later reference for the low, low, price of $0. But hurry, this is a limited time deal. Get yours today.....
> 
> In all honesty this is a free download for any or all if you desire and is perfectly legit. Goto ShopNotes 1992-2007 : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive and there you can view online or download if you wish. It's far easier if you have an Internet Downloader program that will allow you to que the downloads. I was able to que the 95 issues and the download manager queued 5 at a time until it was finished, about 15-20 minutes. Best deal I've seen all day. Most magazines want $99 for access/USB drives and there's some great content there. Maybe not exactly what you want but should be enough guidance to build your own version, maybe improved.
> 
> Anyway just a FYI in case you didn't know.


Steve posted this a year and a half ago and I just did see it as it was referenced and linked in another post by Straightlines. Some very useful information to be had. Thanks sreilly and Straightlines for the breadcrumbs.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Glad this has been so useful....


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

This link still works. Very nice. I purchased the CD with all the issues a few years ago, and it is an amazing source. The process for downloading is to download a ZIP (compressed) file, then expand it using free software available free everywhere on the net, then you have the pdf file. Many of the early issues are from almost a century ago and are fun to read, if not terribly useful. The patterns and diagrams of later issues are so clear and easy to follow, and a great source of projects and ideas. I used to have a number of actual issues, but the pdf files are more compact. 

Here is the address where all the issues are displayed. ShopNotesMag directory listing


----------



## Jason Heap (9 mo ago)

Hi Guys,
I found this thread when trying to get hold of just a single article from issue 115 called Router Milling Machine. I've tried all the links you've suggested but either can't get them to work or they only seem to offer issues up to about number 92 as far as I can see. Can anyone help me with this or just the article if you have it! Obviously access to all the issues would be great but really I'm just wanting that one after finding a video on YouTube of the machine.
Any help much appreciated!
Cheers


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

try this pdf
115.pdf


----------



## Jason Heap (9 mo ago)

boogalee said:


> try this pdf
> 115.pdf


Fantastic! Thanks so much, really appreciate that!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Glad you got it. A few years ago I bought the thumb drive with all issues in pdf form. It was a great magazine, absorbed by Woodsmith. Shopnotes was a favorite, but I think it might have been very expensive to produce, and ads just couldn't cover it.


----------



## Jason Heap (9 mo ago)

DesertRatTom said:


> Glad you got it. A few years ago I bought the thumb drive with all issues in pdf form. It was a great magazine, absorbed by Woodsmith. Shopnotes was a favorite, but I think it might have been very expensive to produce, and ads just couldn't cover it.


Being in the UK I'm not at all familiar with it but might have to give it some time as what I saw from a quick flick through to check it worked ok looked pretty interesting. Thanks again for this one issue anyway!


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @Jason Heap


----------



## swarfmaker (Aug 27, 2012)

Jason Heap I sent you a PM


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Checking back, I only have up to #95 and then #128.


----------



## swarfmaker (Aug 27, 2012)

I have uploaded Shopnotes 95 to 138 to Archive dot com. Hope the link works
Shop Notes 96 - 138 : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive
Under download options select PDF


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

swarfmaker said:


> I have uploaded Shopnotes 95 to 138 to Archive dot com. Hope the link works
> Shop Notes 96 - 138 : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive
> Under download options select PDF


This may be a copyright violation. Shopnotes is now owned by Woodsmith's publisher. They are entitled to their payment for these pdfs. You should probably take this down. Don't mean to be a downer, but I have many copyright protected documents and would hate to have them spread around to my financial detriment.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Here is a link to the shopnotes usb edition of all 138 issues. Wonderful stuff.


----------



## swarfmaker (Aug 27, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> Here is a link to the shopnotes usb edition of all 138 issues. Wonderful stuff.


Hi Tom, I cannot find a link in your post.
When I received the files for 95 to 138 my understanding was that it was opensource at that time, same as for issues 1 to 94. If this has changed, I will remove immediately. 
Regards,
Ronald


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

swarfmaker said:


> Hi Tom, I cannot find a link in your post.
> When I received the files for 95 to 138 my understanding was that it was opensource at that time, same as for issues 1 to 94. If this has changed, I will remove immediately.
> Regards,
> Ronald


First, don't know anything about the open source thing. Not sure you can assign something to public domain that way, but I don't think so. Anyway, here's a link I forgot to add it. 








ShopNotes Collector's Edition Back Issue Library USB & 200+ Tips DVD


Bring Shop Notes Magazine right into your shop, with this bundle including the Shop Notes Collectors edition back issue library USB and Tips and Techniques DVD featuring over 200 tips.




store.woodsmith.com


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

Ronald 
You are not supplying the information. You are only supplying a link.


----------



## swarfmaker (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi Tom, thanks.
I did mean public domain. It was late night and I was ready for bed so not thinking too clearly.


----------

